# My repainted rolling stock to UP roadname



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are a few I did my way !!

Was a #930 Caboose....









The UP Coach was fully restored to original...The UP Stock car was upgraded to a #994 version...And a #922 is now a UP Boxcar with a 'Chrome' top....









Was a #802 Illinois Reefer...









The #970 Walking Brakeman car was bought as a wreck...Here it is my way !!And Working !!









Was a N & W gondola...Now a UP Gondola .....









Another #922 makeover with a 'Grey' top....









Closeup of the UP Stock Car,with Door guides,and metal trucks,and knucle coulpers...This Stock car was an earlier version,with Pikemaster parts....


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

:thumbsup:dems are purdy:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good! 

One recommendation. Make the graphics a bit larger, say 1024 wide. Usually, I'm telling people to make them smaller, you're an exception to that rule.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's quite the custom fleet! Nice!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice work -- you sure do like UP !!!


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys....And YES...Bigger is better !!......The decals cost me a small fortune...About $7.00 per...And I only use the UP lettering,some #`s,and a slogan if available...All the rest of the stuff is not needed...But I can`t complain...I just like the UP road name the best since childhood....Just bought a #293 on Ebay...Will make that a UP loco once it arrives here....That will be easy,compared to the coach & boxcars...Just the tender will need to be redone....Alamo


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are these water-based decals? If so, you put any clearcoat on afterward?


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes,the decals a water based,and once I know that I like it that way,I add the Satin clearcoat...I did not clearcoat the gondola,because I think I want to use bigger UP lettering,which at this time,I do not have...Will have to order a few more soon,so I can do another 3 or 4 boxcars....I have some 900 series boxcars,but they are excellent in condition,and it would be foolish to use them...I try to get boxcars for under $20 with shipping included...That way I don`t feel so bad repainting them...The hardest was getting a #970 Walking brakeman boxcar,for a decent price...I do have one I probally paid $50/60 for many years ago,and it is in excellent condition...I didn`t want to repaint it,so I had to wait awhile before I got one that worked,and was under $40.00...I paid $30.00 for the #970 I repainted...It had some major scratches...But I put so much primer on the scratches,and then 4 coats of the yellow paint,you can`t see them anymore...Then the BIG Union Pacific letters really make all the boo boo`s disapear...Alamo


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good, or up, real nice work!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Alamo,
Great job, your cars look awesome. 

Are you painting with rattle cans or an air brush? And where do you buy the paint?

Aflyer


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Using rattle cans....Purchased the grey at a hobby shop....I get the Yellow at Walmart....Small 3 oz can....Color is close enough for me to use....I`m not a stickler for paint color...Making the cars 'Mint' looking,is what I want....I had the hardest time with the UP coach....I started with a shell,that wasn`t from the UP coach set...So I did a good job making it LOOK like it was an original,to begin with..My wife loves the coach & the caboose the best....The coach & Walking Brakeman are my favorites as of now...That could change,if I redo something really special....Got my #293 Loco in today..It is in Excellent condition....Runs great etc......Will put the "White" UP lettering,and also the UP decal (somewhat heart shaped) on it...That should look nice,I think....Alamo


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

A little fun with spray paint, to the new guy, you here the ball rattling in there,new guy, yes, shake the the can until the rattle stops. Lots of fun, unless you're the new guy.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice work. Where do you get the decals or do you make them?


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Got most of the decals on ebay...One of the guys here gave me a site that has alot of decals also...Got some from them...Check my post asking for help finding UP decals...The info is there for you....Thanks for the "Nice Work"......It`s been alot of fun repainting and making mountains etc...Never did any of this stuff before....Glad I decided to build a layout.....Alamo


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't check, but that might have been me who suggested a place for the decals. If so, glad it worked for you. If not, then I'll check where it was and have the source too.


----------

